# Good macro lens??



## chiahead

I am in search of a good macro lens for my new Nikon D70s. One that I can use for the aquarium of course. Any suggestions on good makes and features would be a awesome help.


----------



## niko

Whatever lens you choose try to get the one with the longest focal length. For example a 100 mm is better than 60 mm. 60 mm is better than 50 mm.

Also try go get the lens with the widest apperture.

The longer focal length will allow you to stand further back from the subject. For example a 50 mm macro lens may require you to get as close as 5 inches from your subject while a 100 mm lens will let you shoot from 10 inches away.

The distance between the camera and the subject is especially important when shooting individual plants in the tank. If a plant is located at the very back of the tank it may be too far and you may not be able to focus on it unless you have a macro lens that can focus at the subject from a considerable distance.

The other reason to try to get a lens with a longer focal length is shooting fish. Some fish may stay away from a lens that you try to push 2 inches from them.

In case you don't know - macro lenses make excellent portrait lenses because they provide shallow depth of field. That way you can have sharp focus only on the eyes for example and the rest of the face could be left blurry.

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster

With the investment you have in the camera it's not worth it to skimp on a poor quality lens. Nikon has their 105mm f/2.8D AF Micro-Nikkor with a $75 rebate untill June 30. US Market ones run about $650 (before rebate) and Grey Market Imports (no US Warranty or rebate) run about $100 less.


----------



## csfish

Total agreement with gnatster, the 105 Nikkor is an excellent lens. Most after-market lenses are cheaper, but compromise on build and/or optical quality.


----------



## chiahead

ok thanks for all the help. I am interested in a few things. I am lost on the reproduction ratio. What is it and what ratio is good. The Nikon 105mm macro lens states it has a 1:1 ration when others list 1:3.8 also, seeing as how I have alot to learn about all the settings, what is a good f stop number? And if I want a good digital lens I should be looking at the D ones correct, or was it G. I am getting confused here.


----------



## chiahead

ok I just did some research on the magnification ratio. So I am looking for at least a 1:1 ratio or better. I feel like a big dummy here buying this nice camera with little experience on how to use it to its fullest potential.


----------



## jerseyjay

chiahead,

#1. US vs. GreyMarket is a MYTH. Both are the same quality glasses and those who tell you that one is better than the other, evidently didn't do their homework. It is more about 5 year vs. 1 year warranty. If you would have someone you know if B&H or any other bigger company, they would tell you that the only difference between two is the price and warranty. Many owners have done extensive testing and came up with the same results.

At the end a lot of people who are hard core photographers, will pay for US to make them feel better. It is all mental after all. At the moment I have over $10,000 invested in my Photo equipment and I feel confident buying greymarket.

#2. Niko gave you good tips however I have to somehow disagree. I have been using both 105 and 60 and got excellent results. Please consider the following:

a. price 
b. size of your fishroom
c. usage 
d. your strength

A). Price
If price is not an object than of course buy 105mm. I purchased used / MINT condition for 450$. Remember !!! A lot of photographers care for their equipment more than they do for their kids. You will get top quality stuff unless you buy from very active sportshooter.

60mm 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...yes&O=SearchBar&A=search&Q=*&shs=60mm+f/2.8D+

vs.

105mm
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...es&O=SearchBar&A=search&Q=*&shs=105mm+f/2.8D+

B) Size of your fishroom
It all depends on the size of your fishroom. I was asked to photograph my friends fish. His place was very small and I had to go back to get my 60mm b/c I wasn't able to maneuver with 105mm. I needed to step back b/c I was too close to the object but there was a wall behind me. Keep that in mind !

C) Usage
Are you going to use this ONLY for fish ? If you plan to take macros of insects and other motion-sensitive objects, get 105mm or even 200mm f/4. If you plan to take pictures of fish-only, 60mm will be just fine.

D) Weight 
Can you handle your camera and 105mm with your hands ? This combo can get heave after a while. Fish / Insects are objects which need your attention and time. After a while you will get cramps in your hands and your camera will start shaking. It is all about practice. Keep the weight in mind.

There are also other alternatives. Tamron / Sigma / Tokina make decent glasses.

Good luck with your choice !


----------



## gnatster

> It is more about 5 year vs. 1 year warranty.


Thanks for clearing that up. While I knew the product is the pretty much if not the exact same item worldwide I mistakenly thought Grey Market Nikon products were sans warranty when purchased in the US.


----------



## chiahead

Wow, thanks Jay. I plan to use the macro lens for a variety of things ranging from detailed close-ups of my fish and plants to taking good close-ups of my family. I would like it to be a versatile as possible. So, I was thinking about the 105mm or larger models. Maybe the 180mm. The other issue I am considering is I will need some sort of telephoto or semi telephoto lens and was hoping to get a macro lens that may satisfy that as well. I may be dreaming here but if I can kill 2 birds with 1 stone then all the better. I was looking at the Sigma lenses due to the cheaper price but am open to other brands if Sigma is not a good one. I want to buy great lenses but not loose my paycheck over it-lol! Many thanks for all the help and advice. As far as my room size its pretty decent. About 12 feet in width so that should be fine. The weight shouldnt be an issue because if I plan on doing some tank shots I can just set up my tripod with my wireless remote. Again thank you for the help on this.


----------



## bharada

B&H Photo said:


> A "USA" warrantied item is a manufacture's warranty that would be repaired by any manufacturer's authorized service facility worldwide if the item required in-warranty service. *A "direct import" item would have to be returned to B&H Photo-Video Corp. in New York City if it required in-warranty attention.* A resident of the USA may wish to make the buying decision based on price, since the cost of shipping to an American service center or to us should be about equal. A non-USA resident may want to consider the cost of returning the "direct import" item to us for warranty service, compared to the expense of buying the "USA warrantied" item and having warranty service available locally. Another difference is how much the item costs, and where you'd send it for warranty service.
> 
> Simply put, *"grey market" means* that the item *is not covered by the manufacturer's warranty*, because the manufacturer's licensed or authorized agent or representative did not import that item into the USA and did not sell it to the retailer to sell it to you. We import the product directly from the overseas manufacturer or distributor, bypassing additional distribution levels. Many manufacturers and distributors therefore coined the negative sounding term, "grey market", for this perfectly legal money-saving activity, namely "direct import".


 This is directly off the B&H web site regarding "import" items. So it's more than a 1 vs 5 year warranty. You will not be able to send any import Nikon equipment to Nikon USA for warranty repair. This is not to say that Nikon USA will not repair imported items, only that they will charge you to do so even during the import's warranty period.

Once the warranty period is over then it becomes a moot point, but the US version gives you 4 additional years of coverage should something go wrong. With a lens you've got a good chance of never needing to send it in for repair so you're probably safe taking the import and saving some cash. I would never recommend this for a DSLR camera body though. Too much electronics that can break to take a chance there.


----------



## jerseyjay

Chiahead,

Check this out
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/242883

For sale: MINT condition Nikon 105 2.8 Macro AF-D lens with lens hood, box, papers, front and back caps $475 shipped. Rarely used. There isn't a scratch on it anywhere, glass is emmaculate. No difference between this one and a new one on the shelf of the store. Photos available upon request. Paypal accepted add 3%.


----------



## chiahead

that site wants me to pay to register.


----------



## jerseyjay

chiahead said:


> that site wants me to pay to register.


What is your email ? I will send it on your behalf.


----------



## gnatster

Jay,

Two things...

1. One has to register to look at the link you provided.

2. Not sure who posted the item but it the PayPal user agreement does not allow a surcharge for the use of PayPal

Section V of Payments (Sending, Receiving, and Withdrawals) Policy states.



> No Surcharges. Under Visa, MasterCard, Discover and American Express regulations and the laws of several states, including California, merchants may not charge a fee to the buyer for accepting credit card payments (often called a "surcharge"). You agree that you will not impose a surcharge or any other fee for accepting PayPal as payment. This restriction does not prevent you from imposing a handling fee in connection with the sale of goods or services, as long as the handling fee does not operate as a surcharge (in other words, the handling fee for transactions paid through PayPal may not be higher than the handling fee for transactions paid through other payment methods).


You may want to pass that onto the seller.


----------



## jerseyjay

If you are verified, you have to pay %. I do.


----------



## gnatster

Certain types of PayPal accounts do charge you to recieve funds. The standard rate is 2.9% of the total + $0.30 for each transaction. This is a cost of doing business, one is not allowed to charge the payer that fee.

For example: Bob has a widget for sale for $100 + shipping. Bob accepts Money Orders, Personal Checks (will not ship till clear) and PayPal. Bob cannot charge the PayPay payer any more then he charges the payer that uses a check or money order. It's a cost of doing business. 

Sorry to hijack thead chiahead


----------



## jerseyjay

gnatster said:


> Certain types of PayPal accounts do charge you to recieve funds. The standard rate is 2.9% of the total + $0.30 for each transaction. This is a cost of doing business, one is not allowed to charge the payer that fee.
> 
> For example: Bob has a widget for sale for $100 + shipping. Bob accepts Money Orders, Personal Checks (will not ship till clear) and PayPal. Bob cannot charge the PayPay payer any more then he charges the payer that uses a check or money order. It's a cost of doing business.
> 
> Sorry to hijack thead chiahead


I know that. But 3% comes with the "terriotory". They want to get X amount of dollars not a penny less. This is a standard practice all around. It maybe not legal but it is in effect. If one has to sell an item for X amount of $ and not charge 3%, they will most likely add that 3% on top of the desire sell price.


----------



## chiahead

my email is [email protected] but u dont have to pay for me its ok. And no worries about any hijacking of this thread. I am just out for some help. Jay is the 105mm a good all around lens. What I mean is what lens do u use for normal photos of people and just in general? Eventually I will have to buy a telephoto lens, but I am looking for a good all around lens that I can use for macro as well.


----------



## jerseyjay

chiahead said:


> my email is [email protected] but u dont have to pay for me its ok. And no worries about any hijacking of this thread. I am just out for some help. Jay is the 105mm a good all around lens. What I mean is what lens do u use for normal photos of people and just in general? Eventually I will have to buy a telephoto lens, but I am looking for a good all around lens that I can use for macro as well.


Chiahead,

I suggest you research more. I will not email that person just yet b/c I think you still need to decide what would be your best choice.

You purchased an expensive piece of equipment to take beautiful pictures. DO NOT try to save too much money now by trying to cover two things in one. This is counterproductive. I know that money doesn't come easy and we have a lot of other expenses but I would strongly suggest to save up and buy what you really like / need in the future. Don't rush into things. DSLR business is very addictive and EXPENSIVE. Choose wisely. I have spend well over $10,000 and I'm still not done .

I forget if you purchased KIT or BODY only, so it all depends. You will not get true MACRO top quality work with any other lens but MACRO lens. I think this was already mentioned by few other people. Don't try to buy walk-around lens in order to cover two bases. You either have to buy "normal" lens and save up for macro or buy macro and save up for "normal" lens. Trust me, this will work better in long run.

I have the following:

- D2X $5000 - main body
- D70 $1200 - 2nd body
- 12-24 f/4 $600 - wide angle (* landscape, small rooms)
- 18-70 f/3.5-4.5 kit (using on 2nd body as walk-around, purchased as kit)
- 50 f/1.8 - $100 (excellent for church, receptions - dark places)
- 28-70 f/2.8 - $1400
- 105 f/2.8 - $500
- 70-200 f/2.8VR - $1600

and each one has its purpose. I buy lens b/c I need to capture different object. I usually don't settle for All-In-One b/c I already spend $5000 on the body. What is the point. Are you catching my drift ? 

Good luck.


----------



## chiahead

I was looking at these 2 lenses for macro

http://www.nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=5&productNr=1988

or

http://www.nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=5&productNr=1989

I am trying to decide between the 105mm or the 200mm. I just want the flexibility to use it for more than just great tank pics. I want to use it for my family/new baby pics also. I wouldnt mind getting a non-Nikon brand if it was a good enough buy and an equivilent to the Nikon one.


----------



## jerseyjay

chiahead said:


> I was looking at these 2 lenses for macro
> 
> http://www.nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=5&productNr=1988
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=5&productNr=1989
> 
> I am trying to decide between the 105mm or the 200mm. I just want the flexibility to use it for more than just great tank pics. I want to use it for my family/new baby pics also. I wouldnt mind getting a non-Nikon brand if it was a good enough buy and an equivilent to the Nikon one.


Chiahead,

Both excellent choices. If you are looking into Nikon 200mm and have $1,400, more power to you 

I heard good feedback about Sigma Telephoto 180mm f/3.5 EX APO Macro IF HSM Autofocus Lens for Nikon AF-D - $700

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...s&Q=&sku=192441&is=USA&addedTroughType=search

Read reviews here:
http://www.photographyreview.com/mfr/sigma/35mm-primes/PRD_84695_3111crx.aspx


----------



## James..........

*Macro Lens Choice*



chiahead said:


> I was looking at these 2 lenses for macro
> 
> http://www.nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=5&productNr=1988
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=5&productNr=1989
> 
> I am trying to decide between the 105mm or the 200mm. I just want the flexibility to use it for more than just great tank pics. I want to use it for my family/new baby pics also. I wouldnt mind getting a non-Nikon brand if it was a good enough buy and an equivilent to the Nikon one.


Take a good look at the photo of the 200 mm Micro Nikor. Notice the built-in tripod mount. This is a big, heavy piece of glass and would probably be next to useless as a general purpose lens. It would shine in a situation where, for example, you wanted to photograph a butterfly without scaring it away - you could be quite far away and still fill the frame with the image.

For my 35 mm work, I have both the 55 mm Micro Nikor and the 105 Micro Nikor. Because of the way I carry my camera, I prefer the 105 as I can grip the lens rather than the camera body, but this is only a personal preference. Either one is capable of taking great photos.

I have to agree with the other posters on going for quality over the lowest price. I wouldn't recommend that you settle for anything less than top notch optics for something that is important. Your camera body will be out of date within a few years, replaced by a model with a higher pixel count or more features but the lens will be top of the line for years.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------

